# Code for body habitus interfering with testing/xray



## lsmft (Jun 15, 2010)

Does anyone know if there is a code that mentions body habitus/normally morbid obesity as being an issue with conducting adequate testing such as xray. I feel that I've seen this before and cannot locate the code. 

Thanks!


----------



## LScottCPC (Jun 15, 2010)

Code 793.91 is image test inconclusive due to excess body fat. with an additional code for BMI if available.


----------



## lsmft (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks, that is the one I was looking for!


----------

